# My Apiary...



## sevenmmm (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. I would like to roll in your clover!


----------



## MDS (Jan 9, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing and the pics.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Awesome....love the clover!!


----------



## JOHNYOGA2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi John,
Another really nice thing about your set-up is that with a couple rolls of burlap and some tacks you could put a wind-break up on three sides of the hives which will be really nice next winter.


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

sevenmmm said:


> Gorgeous. I would like to roll in your clover!


Careful!!! There's a little thistle in there as well! inch:

Thanks for your compliments!

Later, John


----------



## John V (Jun 7, 2010)

JOHNYOGA2 said:


> Hi John,
> Another really nice thing about your set-up is that with a couple rolls of burlap and some tacks you could put a wind-break up on three sides of the hives which will be really nice next winter.


I actually have some sweet autumn clematis growing there now. By winter, that arbor will be completely covered.

Later, John


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Quaint and picturesque. Very nice.


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Looks a bit like the backyards of the small town my wife lived when I started dating her (45 years ago this month ). Seemed like everyone in that town had a hive or three in their yards.. Figured I was getting a keeper when I found out she came from a family familiar with bees...


----------

